# PC Gamer sur MAC avec Shadow



## Phabi (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je découvre Shadow de chez Blade. C'est une VM avec Windows 10 et une carte graphique GTX1080.
Un Vrai PC de Gamer accessible à partir de son MAC.

Pour ma part, j'ai quelques problèmes de débit lié à mon FAI.

Avez vous une expérience avec cette nouvelle possibilité qui est accessible sur MAC ?

Merci pour vos retours.
Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2017)

Sans prendre d'abonnement… https://www.lesnumeriques.com/infor...s-mois-d-utilisation-pc-delocalise-a3263.html …pour savoir de quoi il retourne, il va être impossible de t'aider. Il est recommandé d'avoir une connexion avec la fibre.


----------



## rkrcmar (8 Janvier 2018)

Moi Shadow je l'ai testé pendant un an et j'ai rédigé deux articles sur Medium :

- J’ai essayé le « cloud gaming » de Shadow pendant un an.
- J’ai essayé le « cloud gaming » de Shadow pendant un an (2e partie).


----------



## Apple.Geek (23 Septembre 2018)

Perso chez moi, Shadow avec une connexion FttH 1 Gbit/s c’est le top. C’est surtout la polyvalence, pouvoir lancer sa VM n’importe où et sur n’importe quelle machine. J’ai juste à prendre la clef USB, avec le logiciel client Shadow pour aller plus vite et le tour est joué [emoji854]


----------

